# # shots between cleanings



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What is the maximum amount of shots that a guy can take between cleanings and still stay accurate. I have a Thompson Center Omega .50. Thanks in advance for your help. This is new to me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Corrosion will set in pretty quick, I think it's good to clean it after using it if you don't plan to shoot it for awhile. I don't think the number of shots fired matters much as long as you clean it after you use it.:beer:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I work on accuracy from a cold, clean bore. From a hunting standpoint, accuracy tapers off after the fourth shot.

I use an encore with sabot and 777 pellets.

after 4 rounds the fouling is building and my groups start to open.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It also depends on the powder you use and bullet.

A sabot leaves more fouling than a Power belt. Some powders leave more fouling than others.

I clean after every shot on the range and when I am hunting I clean after every 3rd shot or end of season. (16 day season in MN).


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The real answer to that question is different for every rifle just like the load and bullet differ between rifles even of the same brand.

Only testing at the range will give you the right answer for your rifle. My 50 cal T/C Hawkins will do good for about 5 shots with gorex. My Remington 700 in 50 cal will only give me 2 shots with loose 
T7. the 54cal is better with 3 shots.

While your testing that also testhow a muzzle cover for rainy/snowy weather effects your point of aim.

 Al


----------



## kudu61 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello, My first post here but I love muzzeloaders. I shoot approximately 60 to 90 shots per month with my 7yr old TC Encore. My favorite loads are 3-50gr pellets of T7, A 45 cal 300gr Hornady XTP or a 250gr Shockwave, both in Forrester Crushed Rib Sabots. I've experimmented with # of [email protected] 100yds without cleaning the barrel.Stopped when group size got to 2 inches. First test went to 21shots and 2nd test went to 26shots. T7 works for me because I only clean or swab the barrel after I go home. See Ya, Bill


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A slightly different take. Why even bother about this? At the range, I swab the bore after every shot. Hunting.....how many shots am I going to get? One. So whether I can get two or twenty shots between cleanings is immaterial.
Even with a ML shotgun/fowler out hunting the upland, a grouse comes up...bang...am I going to get a second shot? No. When I reload the barrel, I run a premoistened patch down before I drop a new charge.
I can appreciate the idea as a curiosity but not as something that is very useful.
Pete


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With my Green Mountain barrel in my TC Hawken and round ball I have to shoot two fouling shots before I get accuracy. I shoot P Pyrodex when shooting my TC Hawken, Patriot, or Cherokee. 
When the State Muzzleloading shoot was in my home town one year I decided to give it a try. I shot the entire shoot without swabbing the barrel once. That was 60 rounds.
When hunting I often put wasp nest material between my powder and the patched round ball to keep oil from the powder. I have shot two fouling shots, loaded, and left loaded for a week while hunting deer. I leave the rifle cased in the pickup tool box and do not bring it into the house or any warm area. My pickup tool box is dust proof, spotless and not a junk box.
Sabots or full bore lead I brush and swab every fifth round.


----------

